# Does plex stream lossless?



## BoxBoxBox

im streaming from a server using plex, is it lossless or is it compressing the music?


----------



## enormo

I'm interested in this too.
   
  I want to stream lossless audio files from my Plex server to my iPhone 4S and pipe that digital data into an external DAC hooked up to my headphone amp.
   
  I think I've got the last leg of this figured out. (Jailbreak the iPhone, download the Camera Connector app, attach iPhone to DAC via the Camera Connector Kit). Is that right? http://www.head-fi.org/t/642141/iphone-4-and-external-dac-amp
   
  But unless I can get lossless from Plex into the iPhone then it's a bit beside the point.


----------



## enormo

I did a little digging and I think I have a rough answer.
   
  Basically, the Plex server will "direct play/stream" (i.e. not transcode) a file if the client player (e.g. iPhone) supports that format natively.
   
  So if you have FLACs on your PC and you use your iPhone as the player, the Plex server will recognize the iPhone and automatically know that it can't natively play FLAC files. The Plex server will then automatically transcode the FLAC file into a format that the iPhone can use. (Not lossless.)
   
  However, if the audio on your PC is ALAC, Apple's proprietary lossless format that is natively supported by the iPhone, the audio files will be direct streamed/played to your iPhone without transcoding. (Lossless!)
   
  Some documentation that may help:
  http://wiki.plexapp.com/index.php/PlexNine_PMS_Overview#Direct_Stream_and_Direct_Play
  http://wiki.plexapp.com/index.php/FAQ:_Plex_Media_Server_and_NAS#What_is_transcoding.2C_and_do_I_need_it.3F
   
  I don't know how Plex actually decides on compatible devices and formats. For example, if an iPhone had an app that would play FLACs, would Plex be smart enough to know that? Or is the device/format matrix just a static database derived from official Apple specs?
   
  Right now all my lossless music is FLAC.  So it looks like I'll have to change them to ALAC unless there is some work around like jailbreaking my iPhone.


----------



## chewy4

I could have sworn I had trouble playing lossless files on my Xbox with it. Maybe it doesn't realize that the Xbox can't play FLAC... Xbox's streaming has always been extremely buggy regardless of the media server though.


----------



## enormo

I don't think all the kinks have been worked out of all the formats and devices. I came across a number of threads where people were having trouble with supported combinations. Particularly troublesome seemed to be streaming FLAC over mobile broadband.


----------



## MikeyFresh

I have been using Plex to successfully stream ALAC to my iPad2, but it's currently limited to 16 bit. Is there any indication Plex may someday be enhanced to allow for hi-rez 24 bit files to work?
  
 I also stream to my Lumia 822 Windows Phone, however that involves trans-coding to MP3 by default as WP8 doesn't support ALAC. Here's what it looks like on WP8:


----------



## georgelai57

mikeyfresh said:


> I have been using Plex to successfully stream ALAC to my iPad2, but it's currently limited to 16 bit. Is there any indication Plex may someday be enhanced to allow for hi-rez 24 bit files to work?
> 
> I also stream to my Lumia 822 Windows Phone, however that involves trans-coding to MP3 by default as WP8 doesn't support ALAC. Here's what it looks like on WP8:



Hi MikeyFresh (of LH fame?)

So if I have a Sony ZX1, I might be able to stream FLAC and DSD to it using PLEX?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## georgelai57

Thanks for the detailed answer, Michael. I shall have to experiment and see. The ZX1 is my only Amdroid device hence the questions. Cheers.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## georgelai57

mikeyfresh said:


> George,
> 
> I read a PC World review of the ZX1 and you can definitely use the Play Store to download Plex. I'm not certain the app will work right, but you can definitely download it.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi,
  
 Thanks for working thru "my" night here in Singapore. It was nice to wake up and read all your comments.
  
 I shall try to set up Plex with my ZX-1 sometime today.
  
 Cheers


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## georgelai57

mikeyfresh said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Remember the first step is to download their media server software to your computer and get that configured, before trying to use the ZX1 to access the files over Wi-Fi.


 

 In case anyone else is following this exchange between mikeyfresh and me, we are also conversing via PM. My ZX is now playing back FLAC and DSD files wonderfully thanks to him.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## yay101

Just a fyi, using upnp you can stream any 16bit/44100 content without any transcoding to any device that accepts upnp audio. Setting it up can be a challenge depending on platform though.


----------



## georgelai57

So, having got the ZX-1 to talk nicely with my iMac using Plex, and using the ZX's own DLNA Server app, I thought I'd donate a bit to Google's deep pockets by installing the Plex app on the ZX-1. It looks prettier but surprisingly doesn't tell you anything about the format, sample rate etc of the songs themselves.


----------



## MikeyFresh

georgelai57 said:


> So, having got the ZX-1 to talk nicely with my iMac using Plex, and using the ZX's own DLNA Server app, I thought I'd donate a bit to Google's deep pockets by installing the Plex app on the ZX-1. It looks prettier but surprisingly doesn't tell you anything about the format, sample rate etc of the songs themselves.


 
  
 If you take the ZX1 on the road, that Plex app will allow you to access music files when off your own network, so long as there is a trusted Wi-Fi network with sufficient bandwidth wherever it is you travel to.
  
 To have that capability in pocket is probably worth the five bucks for the app.


----------



## georgelai57

mikeyfresh said:


> If you take the ZX1 on the road, that Plex app will allow you to access music files when off your own network, so long as there is a trusted Wi-Fi network with sufficient bandwidth wherever it is you travel to.
> 
> To have that capability in pocket is probably worth the five bucks for the app.



Indeed. Especially since in this small little country they are rolling out national wifi in the main built up areas.


----------



## TommyNavara

Hi everyone, sorry for resuming that old discussion.
 What about android phones? If i install the Plex app and i've got FLACS on the server,
 there has to be a way to be sure that i'm playing without transcodes..
 I hope that the app itself now gives some playback information...


----------



## yay101

Long story short, no.


----------



## tomb

I have Plex setup on a Seagate NAS server streaming to my Galaxy S4 with the Plex client.  I'm also using the S4 phone to bluetooth to an Apt-X receiver hooked to a regular stereo receiver system and speakers.  Sequenced play is buggy, but I was having issues with that using UPnP Player, as well.  I upgraded to Plex thinking that would solve it, but it hasn't.  I don't think it's related to the phone or app, though.  Anyway, mine is set for NO transcoding and all my files are FLAC.  It has no issue playing them, so I have to assume the FLAC is coming through unaltered.
  
 However, as others have mentioned - it will reset the Plex immediately if I attempt a FLAC high-resolution or SACD converted FLAC file.  It seems only 16-bit FLAC files will work.  That's still OK with me, because you're not talking very high quality DACs with either the phone or the bluetooth receiver, even if it is running Apt-X.  I would think others would do just fine with mp3's and the like.  However in my case, the music library is also the base for my directly-connected listening through high-quality DAC/amp/headphones.
  
 Anyone have a clue about the buggy play?  I've seen references to it with other UPnP/DLNA play, but they always seem to focus on some obscure phone brand with a less-than-compatible app.  Mine will often get to the end of a song, then instead of sequencing to the next song in an album, it will jump back in the same song by about ten seconds and repeat playing the ending.  Then it either hangs or cycles back to repeating the entire song over again (without the repeat play command activated).  If I interrupt it by selecting the next song, then it continues on OK.  Sometimes this happens, sometimes it doesn't.  Any suggestions?


----------



## yay101

If i were you i would try minidlna + bubbleupnp. They are nothing but rock solid, so at least you can be 100% sure its not the app. Sounds like network though, how is wired streaming over upnp?


----------



## 3083joe

What is the best way to tell what rate the tracks are playing through on my teac cd-p800nt. Should play what ever rate they are in plex right?


----------



## yay101

Any receiver app that can tell you what a stream is will do the job. Foobar2000 on pc bubbleupnp on android can both easily do that.


----------



## TommyNavara

yay101 said:


> If i were you i would try minidlna + bubbleupnp. They are nothing but rock solid, so at least you can be 100% sure its not the app. Sounds like network though, how is wired streaming over upnp?


 

 Hi yay101,
 bubbleupnp server side needs a media server installed, because it's not capable of indexing and playback (i think that this is the reason).
 Currenctly i've got the bubble upnp server without the media server (On Ubuntu server 15.04).
 Minidlna will serve that purpose?


----------



## yay101

Correct. There are a few other options, but I quite like minidlna. Any questions post/pm away.


----------



## TommyNavara

yay101 said:


> Correct. There are a few other options, but I quite like minidlna. Any questions post/pm away.


 

 Thank you very much, i'll try to install it via Putty right now, i'll pm you if something goes wrong eheh


----------



## 3083joe

tommynavara said:


> Thank you very much, i'll try to install it via Putty right now, i'll pm you if something goes wrong eheh


 
 Need to do the same myself......


----------



## DavidW

I've been trying to determine a way to stream hi res and CD-ripped music stored on my Synology DS214 NAS to my Sony ZX2 DAP. Most of the Synology-supplied DAP apps (i.e., DS Audio) down convert the music. I've been trying to confirm if Plex would work but have seen some inconsistent results on the web. What is the view here? I wonder too if there is a way to stream over the internet so the Sony DLNA app could deliver my music unaltered. Any other tips that would work in my situation?


----------



## MikeyFresh

davidw said:


> I've been trying to determine a way to stream hi res and CD-ripped music stored on my Synology DS214 NAS to my Sony ZX2 DAP. Most of the Synology-supplied DAP apps (i.e., DS Audio) down convert the music. I've been trying to confirm if Plex would work but have seen some inconsistent results on the web. What is the view here? I wonder too if there is a way to stream over the internet so the Sony DLNA app could deliver my music unaltered. Any other tips that would work in my situation?


 

 Read back in this thread just a little, another member @georgelai57 did just what you are describing with his ZX1.


----------



## DavidW

Yes, I saw that but TommyNavara commented in post 20 "If i install the Plex app and i've got FLACS on the server, there has to be a way to be sure that i'm playing without transcodes.." and yay101 answered in post 21 "Long story short, no."  So I'm unclear if it will work without down converting (or transcoding). I'm intrigued (but still puzzled) how to make it work with DLNA.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

davidw said:


> I've been trying to determine a way to stream hi res and CD-ripped music stored on my Synology DS214 NAS to my Sony ZX2 DAP. Most of the Synology-supplied DAP apps (i.e., DS Audio) down convert the music. I've been trying to confirm if Plex would work but have seen some inconsistent results on the web. What is the view here? I wonder too if there is a way to stream over the internet so the Sony DLNA app could deliver my music unaltered. Any other tips that would work in my situation?


 
 From what I can see, it doesn't go above CD quality.  It shows 16/44.1 on my DAC.  I'm streaming from the latest Plex server to my Plex app on iOS.  It could be iOS restriction too. Not sure on that.  I like that it does indexing. That's a huge plus as some other ones that I tried can't load my songs since there are too many.  Plex is the fastest in that instance.  Their player is nice too.  Just waiting for their next fix to cure the stop after 3 songs issue.  
  
 Edit: Does anyone know of a solution similar to Plex that offers hi-res streaming?  Or I need to get a network streamer like Auralic Aries?


----------



## yay101

What exactly are you after? Foobar 2000 (and kodi) can host a upnp library of any size and stream at the files actual quality. BUT your receiver needs to handle the format on the other end AND explicitly say so. Upnp does a handshake at the controller for agreed quality control, Plex down samples to match the capability, more basic upnp streamers do not, I think its optional with foobar2000's plugin.

Basically upnp is a wav (or mp3 or any other agreed format, even ogg) stream with packets for metadata tacked on. Airplay is aac (I think) with metadata tacked on. But there's no rule about what can be sent (even files) as long as both sides agree to the transaction. 

This is why something like xbmc (kodi) will upnp 4k video to other installations of kodi, but most other devices will either error, or get sent something much smaller they can handle or will just try really hard to play it and get terrible playback.

Plex tries really hard to guarantee playback, which you will notice is why it has so many transcoding settings.


----------



## yay101

davidw said:


> Yes, I saw that but TommyNavara commented in post 20 "If i install the Plex app and i've got FLACS on the server, there has to be a way to be sure that i'm playing without transcodes.." and yay101
> answered in post 21 "Long story short, no."  So I'm unclear if it will work without down converting (or transcoding). I'm intrigued (but still puzzled) how to make it work with DLNA.




Hi DavidW (my real name is David W too).

Basically upnp can, plex won't (I'm happy to he proven wrong). In perfect conditions with a great renderer you will get any format piped as 16:44 WAV, obviously perfect copy of anything less than that. Anything more will be converted down to guarantee playback.

I hope that clears it up. With high buffer settings and a VPN on your router normal upnp CAN be used in the wild as long as your connection can deal. 

Subsonic I used years ago can do all the Plex stuff with more options including lossless streaming also. But with great options comes great responsibility.


----------



## tayano

Plex can't play ALAC on iOS, it's transcoded to MP3 strangely enough. My solution was to put my music on my owncloud server and use the app cloudbeats. The app plays the files and the interface is OK. It also has gapless playback. 

I do wish that plex would play lossless on iOS. I cancelled my premium subscription when I understood that plex couldn't play ALAC on my iPhone.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## tayano

mikeyfresh said:


> Who told you that?
> 
> I had asked the same question a long time ago and was assured by the developer that Plex does play back ALAC on iOS with no transcoding, Plex only transcodes to MP3 when it senses the connected device does not support that file type.
> 
> In the case of iOS devices, they do of course support the ALAC file type and thus no transcoding by Plex unless something changed in a subsequent update of the app.




The new version of the iOS app does not play ALAC. It can be seen in PMS that it's transcoded to MP3. If you still don't believe me, google it.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

tayano said:


> The new version of the iOS app does not play ALAC. It can be seen in PMS that it's transcoded to MP3. If you still don't believe me, google it.


 
 Yeah it's limited at CD quality from my research.  But you can do the passthrough option which could just pass it on to the destination instead of decoding itself.  Plex can decode pretty much anything out there, so you're running into the risk of your device not being able to handle what it's pumping out (like say DTS for surround sound audio won't work for my stereo DACs).  Technically they say it sounds the same, but I am not sure.  I tested some tracks and it sounded worse streaming from the Plex player vs straight from my iphone even.


----------



## tayano

vnmslsrbms said:


> Yeah it's limited at CD quality from my research.  But you can do the passthrough option which could just pass it on to the destination instead of decoding itself.  Plex can decode pretty much anything out there, so you're running into the risk of your device not being able to handle what it's pumping out (like say DTS for surround sound audio won't work for my stereo DACs).  Technically they say it sounds the same, but I am not sure.  I tested some tracks and it sounded worse streaming from the Plex player vs straight from my iphone even.




How do I passthrough the music in plex?


----------



## Failed Engineer

Is there any browser that will stream FLAC in conjunction with Plex Web?  My regular web browser is Firefox and I don't think FLAC is supported.  I've checked the logs and it appears transcoding is going on.
  
 I recently purchased Plex Pass, and I am very very impressed with the navigation and information Plex provides on albums and artists and am contemplating using it full time instead of foobar for playback, but I'd like to figure out the FLAC streaming.
  
 Edit: I just tried the Plex Media Player available to Plex Pass subscribers and it appears that does not transcode, but the browsers do.  This is ultimately not a solution because the web interface is significantly better than the Plex Media Player interface.


----------



## tayano

I think that only PHT or PMP will stream flac/alac without transcoding. iOS/web-player does convert and that does suck.


----------



## TommyNavara

failed engineer said:


> Is there any browser that will stream FLAC in conjunction with Plex Web?  My regular web browser is Firefox and I don't think FLAC is supported.  I've checked the logs and it appears transcoding is going on.
> 
> I recently purchased Plex Pass, and I am very very impressed with the navigation and information Plex provides on albums and artists and am contemplating using it full time instead of foobar for playback, but I'd like to figure out the FLAC streaming.
> 
> Edit: I just tried the Plex Media Player available to Plex Pass subscribers and it appears that does not transcode, but the browsers do.  This is ultimately not a solution because the web interface is significantly better than the Plex Media Player interface.


 
 Hi,
 i feel you bro.
 Plex is overall a better solution but can be a pain on transconding stuff.
 The problem, in that case, is not PLex but your browser, try to check here what are the formats supported by your browser:
http://hpr.dogphilosophy.net/test/
 Firefox does not support flacs.


----------



## Failed Engineer

Yes, I have visited that website from reading the Plex forums, but I've not found a browser that supports FLAC.  Do you know of one?  Any OS, Windows, OSX, or Linux.


----------



## TommyNavara

I've found none so far.
 The problem for Plex are the mobile application also: you don't even know your birate during playback on mobile.


----------



## georgelai57

I have given up trying to determine whether Plex streams lossless or not. I just play it on my iDevices, as well as balanced output on my Onkyo DP-X1, and just enjoy the music that is on my iMac and not loaded onto my DAPs. Life's too short for that.
  
 Having said that, I might explore AK Connect for lossless streaming.


----------



## yay101

Upnp does lossless and is a drop in replacement.


----------



## aut0maticdan

Reviving an old thread because I think things are officially solid with Plex.
  
 It has been quite a while since I've checked this out, but:
  
 plex server on mac > plex app on iOS > Chord Mojo
  
 I'm getting a dark blue light as soon as I hit play a 24/192 file indicating the dac is playing at 192kHz.  If I look in the web interface, I can see the stream is using "direct play."  Not only lossless but hi res!  I use ALAC/iTunes but will do some FLAC testing as well, if anyone needs.  I have not tested outside of my home network.  
  
 Pretty awesome.  Not sure if this came with iOS10 or a recent plex app update, but a total game changer for me.  Last time I checked, I couldn't even load these files through iTunes onto any iOS device.
  
 EDIT:  using the plex browser app transcodes to mp3, so don't use the browser


----------



## Jammin72

aut0maticdan said:


> Reviving an old thread because I think things are officially solid with Plex.
> 
> It has been quite a while since I've checked this out, but:
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Good news.  I would like to do this as well with either Android and a Chromebook with a Grace M9XX.  Will be interesting to see what this reports.


----------



## gabrihamlincoln

Why would you ever use Plex for music?


----------



## Jammin72

gabrihamlincoln said:


> Why would you ever use Plex for music?


 
  
  
 Because it's a great all around media player that works on nearly every device I own with a great organizational scheme.  Connect drives to the router and the PC, The Xbox, Tablets, Phone all get to pull from that source.  Even works away from home with a subscription.  It's DLNA at the house so there's no transcoding for devices that support the original format.  If you haven't used it in a while it's worth a re-visit.


----------



## pinnahertz

gabrihamlincoln said:


> Why would you ever use Plex for music?


 
 So many reasons, but primary in my case, a library too big to load on any portable device becomes available anywhere there's Internet, and, where bandwidth supports its, in its original format with no transcoding. Gone are the days of trying so pick and choose what music to take along, or having to compress everything to get more of it to fit. And the library becomes available on many diverse devices.  All of that is great for the audio library...then you toss in video too, it's a total win.


----------



## aut0maticdan

gabrihamlincoln said:


> Why would you ever use Plex for music?


 
  
 Streaming of high res files off my computer is a pretty good reason.  There aren't a load of options to play 24/192 files on the iPad/iPhone.
  
 Update:
  
 iOS transcodes FLAC to aac
 android transcodes ALAC to mp3 (but direct plays FLAC)


----------



## georgelai57

Does anyone know whether using DLNA on an AK300 I would be able to get lossless from Plex? The options seem to be limited to 320 kbps. Thanks


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## georgelai57

mikeyfresh said:


> I think all of the current A&K players use a custom version of Android for their OS?
> 
> That likely means you'd be able to play FLAC files natively, but not ALAC which would be transcoded to mp3.



Ok I shall try that when Plex finishes scanning my HDDs 
Thanks


----------



## cpauya

aut0maticdan said:


> Reviving an old thread because I think things are officially solid with Plex.
> 
> It has been quite a while since I've checked this out, but:
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for sharing!  
  
 Here's my setup on my network: PMS v1.3.3.3148 on Mac (DLNA turned on) -> HibyMusic on my iPhone 5S -> Chord Mojo.  
  
 I get green color on Mojo for my 24-bit 96KHz AIFF or FLAC music.
  
 So yes, Plex does stream lossless nowadays.


----------



## aut0maticdan

cpauya said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Here's my setup on my network: PMS v1.3.3.3148 on Mac (DLNA turned on) -> HibyMusic on my iPhone 5S -> Chord Mojo.
> 
> ...


 

 That's great that it works over DLNA!  I expect that means we'll be rocking  Hi Res soon with our inbound Chord Poly over DLNA and no wires!


----------



## aut0maticdan

Anyone else finding plex pretty unreliable? The playback for me gets sketchy in practically every listening session. I ran into one bug where if I started an album it would play the first track fine and then start skipping around the album and after several seconds totally crap out. A restart of the server resolved it, but I'm still plagued with regular hang ups and stalls to the point where I find it unenjoyable and ultimately unusable.

It turns out that iOS totally supports high resolution now. (I'm sure this is old news for some. I just failed to notice earlier.) I've switched back to the music app via home sharing. There is a long-standing annoyance with homesharing large libraries to iOS taking forever to initially load. For me it is around 90-120 seconds. But once it is loaded playback is flawless.

Plex is still king when I'm away from home but in the house I find it too annoying to use. They also need to get sync support sorted because that always transcodes to MP3


----------



## pinnahertz

aut0maticdan said:


> Anyone else finding plex pretty unreliable? The playback for me gets sketchy in practically every listening session. I ran into one bug where if I started an album it would play the first track fine and then start skipping around the album and after several seconds totally crap out. A restart of the server resolved it, but I'm still plagued with regular hang ups and stalls to the point where I find it unenjoyable and ultimately unusable.
> 
> It turns out that iOS totally supports high resolution now. (I'm sure this is old news for some. I just failed to notice earlier.) I've switched back to the music app via home sharing. There is a long-standing annoyance with homesharing large libraries to iOS taking forever to initially load. For me it is around 90-120 seconds. But once it is loaded playback is flawless.
> 
> Plex is still king when I'm away from home but in the house I find it too annoying to use. They also need to get sync support sorted because that always transcodes to MP3


 
 No issues here.  I don't use home sharing libraries with PLEX, though, it's a single huge library physically on the server (more than one drive, though) that I manually sync with media, some of which exists outside my iTunes library (also synched). Works fine, no issues, no hangs, stalls, etc.  I'd look at a configuration issue, server load, net traffic, etc.  I find the speed of the library load in a PLEX client depends mostly on the client and platform.  Some are fast, others slower, but none of mine take anywhere near 120 seconds.  Library is about 150gig, audio and video, bit a lot of video is PLEX only, not in the iTunes library at all.  PLEX makes it look like one big library.  Loading is almost instantaneous.


----------



## aut0maticdan

I don't use Home Sharing + Plex, but rather Home Sharing adjacent to Plex (as an alternative).  Home sharing is flawless in music playback after the initial two minute library load.  
  
 Plex, on the other hand, loads my library instantly but seems to get choppy/inconsistent playing to iOS devices after some time.  Has been working great on my appleTV for about a year, but that down-samples high resolution to 16/48 via its digital out.  I had better luck streaming audio via Plex to Plex Media Player on my laptop over LTE at my dentist's office yesterday than I do with my iPhone or iPad connected to my wifi sitting on my couch.  BTW... my problems aren't strictly with high res, 16/44 is just the same.  Video files are also playing fine on my AppleTV through Plex as well at a much higher bitrate than any audio I listen to.  I feel like the issues are specific to the iOS client.  Plex has always treated them as 2nd-class citizens (by their own admission).  There are loads of similar complaints on their message boards.  I get the sense that Plex is doing too many things at once and they keep introducing bugs.
  
 For now, I'll take a 2 minute slow load followed by flawless playback (Home Sharing) over a quick load and not even being able to make it through an album or two without a hiccup or having to close the app and reopen it (Plex).  Overall, home sharing is the better experience for music, anyway, I just wish it didn't take so long to load.  It has been a problem for 3 years now, so Apple is not going to fix it.  Plex doesn't have smart playlists, has a very basic navigation/organization experience and isn't integrated with iTunes which I like to use at my desk.  However, Plex is amazing in its quick sourcing of meta data and playback from anywhere on the planet.  I'll keep using both until one get's it just right for me.  I'd ditch iTunes in a second if Plex ever gets working consistently for music.  It has already taken over my video library needs.
  
 I've gone over all of the configs with a fine-toothed comb.  It is a 6-core mac pro, cat-5, with nothing particularly eventful going on, but really, direct-playing doesn't use much CPU.  I may try running a separate copy of Plex server on a linux instance just to see if there is any difference.  I'm also somewhat suspicious of my Airport Extreme, but that's mostly because I'm out of other avenues.
  
 I'm happy that it is working well for you.  What do you run your server on?  Mind checking the server version?  I am on 1.3.3.3148 and am a PlexPass subscriber.


----------



## pinnahertz

I'm using 0.9.16.6 on a Mac Pro 2.66GHz dual core Xeon with 2Gb ram (about 2008 vintage) under OS X 10.6.8.  Yes, old junk, but it's what I have.  The same computer has loads of HDDs on it, we use it as sort of a file server for stuff I don't want on the little HDDs in our MacBook Pros. 
  
 The only problems I ever have is directly related to a weak WiFi signal.  Wired clients are fine, strong WiFi to an IOS client is perfect.  Streaming outside our WiFi net via LTE is great too.  I also stream to a <3meg speed ISP at the summer house, seems just fine.


----------



## aut0maticdan

Very interesting.  When I was investigating the skipping around problem people were reporting that it was not an issue pre-1.0.  I took a few minutes to try and grab an older binary but had no luck.  I may take another stab and try grabbing the same version you have.
  
 thanks man!


----------

